# Where is the fuel filter located on a 2006 Pathfinder?



## quick50stng (Dec 21, 2005)

Where is the fuel filter located and is this something I could change out. I also have a 97 Pathfinder and that procedure is easy pull the fuel pump fuse try and start car to depressurize system and change filter.

Let me know how this is done. 85,000 on the original filter is not good need to get it changed out asap


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

its part of the fuel pump located in tank should be able to access through drivers side back seat under it there is a hole.


----------



## quick50stng (Dec 21, 2005)

What's the procedure for depressurizing the fuel system first?


----------



## ShadowTek (Jul 31, 2008)

The manuals for my '95 say to remove the fuel pump fuse, and then start the engine and run it 'till it chokes.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

ShadowTek said:


> The manuals for my '95 say to remove the fuel pump fuse, and then start the engine and run it 'till it chokes.


Is the 1995 year the same procedure as the 2006 model?


----------



## ShadowTek (Jul 31, 2008)

I only have manuals for '87s through '95s.

Edit: Oh, I just noticed that the OP already knew about that procedure.


----------



## quick50stng (Dec 21, 2005)

From a Google search I found the tank filter is supposed to be a "Lifetime" filter which sounds like a bunch of bull to me. It's Nissan way of letting the filter get clogged and burn the fuel pump up so they have to change the whole assembly at the dealership.


----------

